# Welcher Ram ist denn nun am besten geeignet



## MF (28. November 2002)

moin,

also in letzter Zeit ist mir das alles ein wenig über den Kopf geschossen ... SDRAM, DDRAM, RDRAM und dann noch die verschiedenen Bezeichnungen, z.B. pc1066 - kann aber auch wieder pc4200 heissen *narf* ... wer soll denn da noch durchsehen?

Ich habe einen 2.8Ghz P4 geschenkt bekommen nun brauch ich aber neuen RAM dafür weil ich nur SDRAM habe *schäm*

Vergleichen wir einmal DDRAM mit RDRAM:

*::: Die Zugriffszeit: *
DDRAM = 7 - 5 ns
RDRAM = 32ns (16bit) u. 45ns (32bit)

Wo liegt nun der Vorteil am RAMBUS Speicher?
Laut Intel und mehreren Benchmarks läuft der P4 am optimalsten mit pc1066 Riegeln. Wie kann das nun aber sein, wenn doch die Zugriffszeit deutlich langsammer ist als bei pc433 DDRAM 
Die theoretische Durchsatzrate liegt bei 4,2Gbyte/s für einen pc1066 Riegel, doch wenn man sich die Zugriffszeit anschaut kommt man irgendwie ins Grübeln. :{}

So stell ich jetzt mal eine Frage die sicher viele interesiert:

*welcher ram ist denn nun besser?*


so on ... die Freeza ... ich freue mich schon auf eure Meinungen


----------

